# Java Moss



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Can someone explained the concepts of growing Java Moss. I searched all over the web for information, but it doesn't really help alot. They do mentioned alot about it's purposes and little details about really growing it. I have bought Java Moss and they just die out.

I'm pretty sure my light wpg are enough, and co2 injection is minimal, I even used Seachem Flourish dosing but no good, java moss was in a tank by itself. Just wasn't growing for me. So I'm starting over again and would like any help possible. I really like this plant and would love to grow it.

I special order 2liter of Java Moss and it's on it's way sometime this weekend. I would like a fresh start and some new knowledge to begin with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Can someone explained the concepts of growing Java Moss. I searched all over the web for information, but it doesn't really help alot. They do mentioned alot about it's purposes and little details about really growing it. I have bought Java Moss and they just die out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my light wpg are enough, and co2 injection is minimal, I even used Seachem Flourish dosing but no good, java moss was in a tank by itself. Just wasn't growing for me. So I'm starting over again and would like any help possible. I really like this plant and would love to grow it.
> 
> ...


Do nothing special! i have it in my tropical and P tank...I tie it down with Jute and eventually the jute desiintegrates and the java gows on ANYTHING the stone I have the wood and it doesnt need special lights. i used flourish (think thats the name) and the plants looked like CRAP! I have never used a thing since and the lighting is common 24 watt

Hope this helps!

Check out Plantgeek.net

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=197


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

So you don't use any Co2 injection? I think that's what might have cause mines to die off. It turned light brownish. I'm just going to let it sit in a tank with it not being attached to anything and see how it goes from there. I will keep in mind not to use any dosing of flourish. Thanks, I will look at that site.

Is it bad to overdo it on the light? I'm putting out 40watts, it's in my 20gallon tank. That's 2wpg I believed, I heard so many stories of people growing this plant very easy, but It's not working for me so it's a little frustrating. LOL


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> So you don't use any Co2 injection? I think that's what might have cause mines to die off. It turned light brownish. I'm just going to let it sit in a tank with it not being attached to anything and see how it goes from there. I will keep in mind not to use any dosing of flourish. Thanks, I will look at that site.
> 
> Is it bad to overdo it on the light? I'm putting out 40watts, it's in my 20gallon tank. That's 2wpg I believed, I heard so many stories of people growing this plant very easy, but It's not working for me so it's a little frustrating. LOL


Man I hear ya on that...i have had it for a long time and it doesnt grow as quick as everyone says but it does grow steadily! If it breaks loose though it goes straight in the filter. ...i would tie it down to drift wood...
Yeah Flourish turned mine yellowish...lighting I cant help ya there one of the plant experts will have to tell you that!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds good. See, like the website you gave me. It doesn't go into details of growing this. It just gives a brief description about the plant. I read over 10-20 websites that states the same thing as that site you linked me. Doesn't really help that much. But I guess I could experiment in 2 different tank setup with the Java moss in it and see how it goes. I figure it's better to do it right the first time instead of dumping money in the drain and trying over and over.

I'm just going to leave it alone once I get it and give it plently of light. No dosing, no Co2 injection. Just clean water, good temperature, 8-10 hours of light. See where that goes. How's that sound? Should I add something else to it?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Sounds good. See, like the website you gave me. It doesn't go into details of growing this. It just gives a brief description about the plant. I read over 10-20 websites that states the same thing as that site you linked me. Doesn't really help that much. But I guess I could experiment in 2 different tank setup with the Java moss in it and see how it goes. I figure it's better to do it right the first time instead of dumping money in the drain and trying over and over.
> 
> I'm just going to leave it alone once I get it and give it plently of light. No dosing, no Co2 injection. Just clean water, good temperature, 8-10 hours of light. See where that goes. How's that sound? Should I add something else to it?


nope, but i can tell you i have it growing in a piece of drift wood and the baby platy and parents chill in there and all the detritus builds up on the driftwood beneath the moss so im SURE it fertilizes it that way. i try not to disturb it...i have about 10-12 hours of light a day.. but you have a better shot at doing what you say...use a control...nothing but clean water and then your CO2 and extra light etc...let me know what you figure out!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Sounds good. See, like the website you gave me. It doesn't go into details of growing this. It just gives a brief description about the plant. I read over 10-20 websites that states the same thing as that site you linked me. Doesn't really help that much. But I guess I could experiment in 2 different tank setup with the Java moss in it and see how it goes. I figure it's better to do it right the first time instead of dumping money in the drain and trying over and over.
> 
> I'm just going to leave it alone once I get it and give it plently of light. No dosing, no Co2 injection. Just clean water, good temperature, 8-10 hours of light. See where that goes. How's that sound? Should I add something else to it?


nope, but i can tell you i have it growing in a piece of drift wood and the baby platy and parents chill in there and all the detritus builds up on the driftwood beneath the moss so im SURE it fertilizes it that way. i try not to disturb it...i have about 10-12 hours of light a day.. but you have a better shot at doing what you say...use a control...nothing but clean water and then your CO2 and extra light etc...let me know what you figure out!
[/quote]

I'll get back to you on that once I have it set up. I'm eagered to grow this Moss plant, so definitely get back to you on it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Sounds good. See, like the website you gave me. It doesn't go into details of growing this. It just gives a brief description about the plant. I read over 10-20 websites that states the same thing as that site you linked me. Doesn't really help that much. But I guess I could experiment in 2 different tank setup with the Java moss in it and see how it goes. I figure it's better to do it right the first time instead of dumping money in the drain and trying over and over.
> 
> I'm just going to leave it alone once I get it and give it plently of light. No dosing, no Co2 injection. Just clean water, good temperature, 8-10 hours of light. See where that goes. How's that sound? Should I add something else to it?


nope, but i can tell you i have it growing in a piece of drift wood and the baby platy and parents chill in there and all the detritus builds up on the driftwood beneath the moss so im SURE it fertilizes it that way. i try not to disturb it...i have about 10-12 hours of light a day.. but you have a better shot at doing what you say...use a control...nothing but clean water and then your CO2 and extra light etc...let me know what you figure out!
[/quote]

I'll get back to you on that once I have it set up. I'm eagered to grow this Moss plant, so definitely get back to you on it.
[/quote]

Good deal.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I didnt read this whole thread, srry

I have had trouble growing moss in some of my higher light tanks, but it grows out of control in my 10g with the light the tank came with, and no ferts.. just lots of cherry shrimp.

wierd. After all of my problems with it, If I use it, I try to put it deep in the shade of all the other plants. It barely needs any light it seems


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Same here, I had that problem before. But now I'm getting back at it. My LFS don't carry Java Moss so I have to order it and pay for next day air (Cost more than the Java Moss plants itself). So I'm really taking this seriously. I'm going to try it in 10gallon tank, and see if I have any success. I'm providing T 12 GE FL 40watts CR of 92, in a 10 gallon tank. I have a Co2 system but I did Co2 dosing with my last batch of Java Moss and they died out. So this time, I'm thinking just Java moss on and tank with lots of light. No dosing of any sort.

It should be here tomorrow morning.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Personally, I would stick with super low light, no ferts or CO2, just a tad overstocking of algea eaters


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

It's worth a shot to try that also. One tank with high light, one tank with low light, same water condition, temperature, no dosing no co2 on both tanks. That's how bad I would like to grow this.









Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> It's worth a shot to try that also. One tank with high light, one tank with low light, same water condition, temperature, no dosing no co2 on both tanks. That's how bad I would like to grow this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you pay and how is it shipped in this COLD weather without freezing???
If I had ANY clue as to the process I would ship you a cup full of this stuff....Maybe when it gets warmer but...im sure you will have it down pack way before then!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I bought it from Aquariumplants.com. It's $3.99 for a Tennis size ball. I bought 6 quantity of it.
$3.99 x 6 = $23.94. I had it UPS Next Day Air (Live delivery guaranteed) for $29.83.

Total $23.94 + $29.83 = $53.77

That's what you have to do when your lfs never carries this stuff, or too lazy to order some for you.
It's all good though. They ship it with a Heat Pack that's a Credit Card size shape and it's left outside the bag which keeps the temperature ideally, 68-74 degrees.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> I bought it from Aquariumplants.com. It's $3.99 for a Tennis size ball. I bought 6 quantity of it.
> $3.99 x 6 = $23.94. I had it UPS Next Day Air (Live delivery guaranteed) for $29.83.
> 
> Total $23.94 + $29.83 = $53.77
> ...


Got ya! I didnt read this b4 the PM!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Update, My Java Moss that I bought didn't look too good abotut a week ago. Some were already on the vurge of dying. I just opened it up, threw it in my tank and let it sit there for a good week. I also provided it with mid-high light. After a week, I noticed them growing like crazy. It didn't look too good having it laying on the substrate so I decided to tie it to a branch. I got a piece of branch and tied it on. I must stay, it looks very nice. It's my first attemp in tying a moss type plant. I had so many Java Moss, I was able to tied it onto 3 branches, But I only used one on my Whisker Shrimp's tank. Remember my Shrimp? It's huge!!

Notice how big it looks compare to a Ghost shrimp.

Just thought I give you guys an update. From my experiences this time around, Java Moss grows really good without any dosing, I did use slight Co2 injector in the first 2 days and stopped. Just give it plently of light and it'll go crazy!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good stuff!
Looks good.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks good, I bet my P's don't mind having that Ghost Shrimp in the same tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

DOnt think its a P tank.


----------

